

Ask HN: How to minimize pain from compromised Credit card? - SteveJS

Our Credit card has been compromised yet again.  We have a strawman plan to reduce future pain, but I'd thought I'd ask here for any insight. I'll post our strawman idea as a comment.
======
SteveJS
This is our strawman plan: Get 3 distinct credit cards.

One is for recurring payments only. It is left in a safe, and pays only those
businesses with which we have a regular monthly bill. These are the ones that
are the biggest pain to update.

The second is for online use only. I mentioned splitting this between
trusted/untrusted online use, but we decided updating 'higher trust' sites
like amazon, and itunes is easy enough.

The final one is the carry around credit card. It is only used for physical
purchases, stores, gas stations, dinning, etc.

The idea is a compromised number is isolated to just one use case. And the
more likely to be compromised use cases impose less pain on us when it
happens.

So, one obvious question: is there a Credit card company that will just issue
multiple #'s allowing this to be on one account?

Is there a better method of isolating these categories that we haven't
considered, or a better way of dealing with it overall?

Finally I expect setting this up will throw all sorts of red flags from the
secret algorithms that calculate our credit scores. Any insight on minimizing
that?

